# GT #34: Denver Nuggets (21-12) @ Phoenix Suns (23-10) - 1/7



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns (23-10) vs Denver Nuggets (21-12) *

*When: Friday 6PST/7MT/9EST 
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Nuggets Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Anthony Carter [SG] Allen Iverson [SF] Carmelo Anthony [PF] Kenyon Martin [C] Marcus Camby *


*Suns last 10*, (6-4) 









*Suns have been placed on SEVERE* ​


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

It'll be interesting to see how are forwards stack up.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Suns will lose. We all know that. Amare will somehow get Camby to score 20 points tonight.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

46 in the first quarter. That's, that's a lot.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, I think Camby just lost all his DPOY credibility in that quarter... 46pts?? yeesh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Holy ****. Shawn Marion is on fire...and from 3-point land! Rare sighting for sure. I'm sure Suns fans are very happy with that right now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns now up 70-47 still with 3 mins left til halftime.

Suns need this. Not doing well against the top teams of the west, similar to last yr. Hopefully they do what they did last yr which was beat most of them later during the season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

78-59 at the half.

Marion with 21 pts (8-11), 9 rebs, 2blks


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Brian Skinner just nailed a 3 to close out the 1/2. Brian Skinner, wow.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol. Skinner's awesome.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Does he still have this beard ?


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

end of 3rd sunss shooting 65% from the 3pt


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Awww they only scored 137


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

MARCUS BANKS deserves to be the back-up PG. Barbosa can back up Bell, Banks should be getting 6th man minutes. Dude is a stingy defender (even on AI) and a 3 point threat from all over the court.

And tonight we proved out bench is very deep. Very impressed with tonight. Now we just have to win against other teams.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 137, Nuggets 115*

Marion 27 pts, 14 rebs, 6 blks, and 4 assists.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Amare with 20-10 and 3 blocks in 24 minutes.

Banks with 23 points in 20 minutes, 7/8 from 3PT land and 2/2 FT shooting.


----------

